# H} Orks W} Chaos Space Marines and Mantic Game Models



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Here is a list of the items I have left:

5 AoBR Nobz

3 deff koptas

I am after the following (updated) :

2 vindicators

10 raptors (plastic preferred)

The plastic Chaos space marine aspiring champion

Nurgle demon prince

Mantic games Kings of War Undead Models

Mantic Games Kings of War Dwarf Models

Mantic games messenger bag

Mantic Games Warpath Forgefathers

Thanks for looking

Gothic


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Heyyoooo! I have some CSM on ebay, If any don't sell they are yours for trades! you have a plethora of ork I want.

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=120980 thats my post.

Would you take cash for some of your orks too??

Thanks!


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Here we go!! 

















Ready to post!

Oh ps The chaos bits weren't as many so i chucked in all the Mantic ghouls


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Thanks dude ill be doing yours later I forgot I didn't have any boxes through moving so I had to get some from my house


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Pic of parcel


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Posted!


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Posted sorry its not tracker I didn't have the money on me but posted it


----------

